# Omg i can't believe it! Soo excited!



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

*Omg I can't believe it! Soo excited!*

Well, most of you have been holding my hand and walking me through my first betta experience with Siku (in my avatar)- a rescue from a horrible "pet store".

Well, my boyfriend Zeb works for the government and has been in Afghanistan/Pakistan for the last 9 weeks (and gets home tomorrow! , so has not been home to enjoy my new betta obsession. He has however gotten a kick out of it through emails and phone calls. Well, I had sent him a picture of a fish I saw on AB a while back just to show him how beautiful some of them are and how some day I may want one. He was red and black and silver. 

WELL he just informed me that this handsome man in the attached pictures is all mine and coming to my little house in Colorado all the way from Bangkok! He is beyond stunning!!! He is 10x more beautiful than the fish I fist admired weeks ago!!! I am already soooo in love <3 My favorite color scheme. 

I am a bit nervous about this whole shipping thing though. I feel like I am still learning so much about these little guys. I guess you can all expect a LOT more questions in the near future!! I dont know when he will be arriving yet, Zeb just bought him this afternoon!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

What an awesome suprise!!! Congrats on the new kid...I love his coloring!


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

Love the leopard spots! Don't worry about shipping  I've gotten over 10 fish from Thailand and none have been DOA! As long as you slowly introduce him to your water conditions (over a period of many hours) then he'll be fine. I'm excited to see pics when he arrives!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

@vilmarisv: Thank you, this is such an exciting surprise!
@Monroe: I love his spots too! Looks like a snow leopard or pheasant feather! I have never seen anything like it before. Thanks for the heads up on shipping. I feel better to know you have done it so much with out a hitch. 

Here is his video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE4RSCSr8m8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

OMG!!!! That is the greatest thing ever! He's absolutely stunning, a hands down "WOW." I think that's so awesome of your BF, he deserves a cookie for sure. hehe


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

OMG!!! I AM DYING FROM THE FRECKLYNESS! AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! SO FREAKIN' PRETTYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!! Can you tell I like him, or was I too subtle?


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the gorgeous boy! Better not let me get anywhere near him. 

And your boyfriend is a keeper! That's such a fantastic thing for him to do!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Hahaha, I love that you all are as enthusiastic about his adorable freckles as I am! :-D. I just love everything about this guy. Period. Oh yea and I guess the boyfriend isn't too bad either


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would kill to have that beautiful fish. HE IS SO PRETTY I CAN'T STAND IT!!! If you find him gone one day, I didn't steal him... nope, wasn't me. Definitely wasn't a henchman I hired. Nope, no way...


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

LOL!!! Based off of a few of the comments I don't think you would be the only culprit  And I can't say I could blame you either- I would do the same! Hehe. Well, in case you just really love him and happen to be shopping AB, he came from "bettaakapes" and his color was listed as "Black Dragon RED FIRE HM MALE" I checked out this breeders website and he had one other listed that looked just like him but even BIGGER that had just be sold. Maybe there will be more and we could have twins  ha!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't have any funds to get a fish right now, but I'll keep that in mind. =) Besides, I want an orange or bright yellow Betta next.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

This betta? It's epic.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness Tokala, that is brilliant! That betta is absolutely gorgeous!  What a fabulous boyfriend!  Wow, you are so lucky!  That betta is gorgeous.  So happy for you! Can't wait to see him in his new fabulous home!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you thank you everyone! I just asked my 4 year old niece what we should name him and she said he looks like a "devil fish" haha...I thought that was a little tooooo edgy, so we settled for "Diablo". Hope it isn't a prediction of his character!


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Wowzer! That is a looker of a Betta right there!! I never knew they could be so intricately patterned and stunning!!

Congratulations on both the Betta and the awesome boyfriend!


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow. I don't think I've ever seen such a gorgeous betta! I didn't even know that color scheme was possible!!!


----------



## Torat (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh, wow. Your new boy is GORGEOUS. I second the liking of the leopard pattern. His color scheme is amazing. Simply wow.

And good job on the man, too  Spoilin' you from so far away, what a keeper.

Both your boyfriend and the fish!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks guys! I am starting to get REALLY excited!!! Diablo will be leaving Thailand next friday 

Here is the tank that Zeb also ordered to come with the guy: http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewI...ry=FIAQRC&child=AZ1133&tab=2&size=7.5 Gallons Should b here today. I was wondering, do any of you have this tank? I don't see any problem with it except that it doesn't have a lid. I was just going to make sure to not fill it all the way- but reading all these threads about jumpers lately makes me wonder if I need to make some kind of cover. Any one ever make anything home made?


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, what a neat tank!  Lucky girl, lucky betta! Hmmm... for that, you could cut some fish net and rubber band that over temporarily, or get one custom made? But 1) is kinda ugly and 2) kinda expensive... I don't know! Maybe Diablo will be mr. peaceful I-won't-ever-take-1-jump-in-my-life fishy.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow amazing! Do you mind telling who the breeder is?


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Of Course! Here is his website: http://www.bettaakapes.siam108site.com/ But all of the fish listed are also on AB under the same name "BettaAkapes". He has a lot of HMs with the spotted pattern on the dorsal fin. When I spoke to my transshipper the other day, she said he is REALLY new to all of this international shipping, but so far very good!


----------



## bhop (Mar 15, 2010)

That's a nice looking fish.


----------



## luckyfrog444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Gasp /drool He is GORGEOUS!!! I love his spots!!


----------



## tokala (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks bhop and luckyfrog! He gets here Tuesday or Wednesday- I will post picts when I get him


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

WOW! Lucky you! Must pic spazm when you get him!!!


----------

